# What's up for this years Thanksgiving?



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Due to work the Mrs. Dr. Sot_II and I will be at home with the dogs eating turkey by ourselves.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I will be working a double shift... same as last year.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

in the woods trying to get bambi in my freezer


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

working 4am until noon

dinner with family in nh briefly

back at work from 4pm until midnight


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Eating with family


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I'll be flapping my arms at a morning detail, then either getting dinner with a longtime friend and his dad, or having dinner with the lady friend's family. Not sure which yet.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Working...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Day off....feast with the fam.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I'll be either giving thanks or giving birth... preferably the latter... which I'd be VERY thankful for!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

i'm going to start a chant...maybe it will work...

"get the baby out....get the baby out...get the baby out....get the baby out...get the baby out....get the baby out...get the baby out....get the baby out..."


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Can I video tape it?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

looks like i gotta go back to being Dunny's pimp....

Andy....NO.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

:crazy: WOW...

Anyhoos! I've been chanting, "Get out, FETUS! Get out, FETUS!" She's not listening to me though, she's got her own agenda... she's just like her mama!  

My mother is going to cook the bird this year, I'm just going to supervise (I usually cook the entire meal for my family, but I think at this stage of the game it would be better if I just took it easy).


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Cornish hen in the cellar.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Dinner at home with to many people to count.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Working day shift. Try to slide by in-laws for some bird at lunch time and then to my sister's house after work for some desert.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Working 7a-3p then dinner with fam at 330


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Midnight shift night before and day of...2 stops for dinner, 1st at my family then with the Wife's family. God damn it, there goes all that working out at the gym I've been doing. F*ck it! I Love turkey day...and after that I will be eating turkey sandwiches for lunch, day after day after day. You know the ones where you pile it on, turkey, stuffing, cranberry sauce, mayo, and a little salt and pepper. My mouth is watering!! Oh and pie, hell yeah. Gotta have pumpkin pie.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Eating all day...first year w/o dad.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

There will be 20 people here feasting.......and I will be hiding in the shed heavily medicated.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

Work till 830a, then head out to my aunt's place for the feast. Dinner will be followed by me passing out on my aunt's couch, then back in to work at midnight.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

SOT_II said:


> Due to work the Mrs. Dr. Sot_II and I will be at home with the dogs eating turkey by ourselves.


Who is up for a Turkey Day meet and greet at the SOT_II household?


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Working the eve tommorow to my dismay, getting some beers then turkey day THS at Coyle then some slightly dry turkey at grandmas a little sauce, football and sleeping. Can't beat it.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Usually, I'm working. However, this year I have the day (actually, the whole week!) off because... 
:jump: 
I'm marching in the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade!!!! I'll be with Riverside Community College, carrying the banner. We will be the last band in the parade, right before Santa. Damn knee injury took me out of the flag line but hell, I'm in the parade!


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Since I dont ever see the sun... I'll be doing mids the the eve of, and the day of, thanksgiving. Hopefully I'll be able to be the first to wish the motoring public "happy thanksgiving" and also the last. :twisted:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I am going up to North Conway NH to see my bother


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Going to be home with the kids and granddaughter, watching the #$#@%^& rain fall! RAIN.....Blah! Happy Thanksgiving all! :blink:


----------

